# Burning a DVD



## ramkumarvcbe (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi guys,

I want to burn data into a DVD. I don't like to use huge DVD/CD writing softwares such as NERO, etc. Can you guys suggest me some softwares which comes at free of cost and compact also(say 10-20 MB of its file size) with full features/functionality offered by the commercial softwares?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 4, 2013)

ramkumarvcbe said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I want to burn data into a DVD. I don't like to use huge DVD/CD writing softwares such as NERO, etc. Can you guys suggest me some softwares which comes at free of cost and compact also(say 10-20 MB of its file size) with full features/functionality offered by the commercial softwares?



ImagBurn from here: Download ImgBurn 2.5.8.0 - FileHippo.com


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 4, 2013)

try imgburn which is freeware but latest versions come with adware so during install choose options very carefully.however i recommend nero 7 or 8 micro version which contains all what a typical user needs without any bloat & a familiar nero interface.you can use serial from nero cd which used to come with any dvd writer.
Download Nero Micro v8.3.20.0 Build 1.20.1.1 - AfterDawn: Software downloads


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 4, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> try imgburn which is freeware but latest versions come with adware so during install choose options very carefully.however i recommend nero 7 or 8 micro version which contains all what a typical user needs without any bloat & a familiar nero interface.



Instal ImgBurn and say that it is having Adware and bloatware buddy.It is clean and uses less resources and efficient.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 4, 2013)

when it comes to making statements like these i never post without doing some research & just for your information not just imgburn but another very good freeware crystaldiskinfo latest installer version also contain adware & many free softwares which are quite popular are following this trend so next time while installing latest version of your favourite free software pay attention to install options.
Best Free CD-DVD Burning Software


> Caution: ImgBurn is now bundled with the OpenCandy wrapped installer.





> Thanks but I see no option with ImageBurner for a Custom Installation, or to opt out of Open Candy. Incorporating OC began in 2.5.8.0.ImgBurn Old Version of ImgBurn 2.5.7.0 is still offered at Filehippo.


Controversial Advertising Program Now Being Embedded in More Software

btw i have used imgburn but i prefer nero 7/8 micro versions which are almost as light as imgburn but much more user friendly & with a rock solid burning engine.nero wasn't the standard for burning back in old days just for nothing.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 4, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> when it comes to making statements like these i never post without doing some research & just for your information not just imgburn but another very good freeware crystaldiskinfo latest installer version also contain adware & many free softwares which are quite popular are following this trend so next time while installing latest version of your favourite free software pay attention to install options.
> Best Free CD-DVD Burning Software
> 
> 
> ...



I used ImgBurn and even though it has Adware in its installation it can be turned off and only ImgBurn will get installed. For a more detailed info look here: *neosmart.net/wiki/burning-iso-images-with-imgburn/


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Dec 4, 2013)

And, any other suggestions except imgburn?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 4, 2013)

@bavusani,average user don't give much attention to all the prompts during a typical install & recommending adware bundled softwares to such users must be made with a warning about this which you missed in your initial post.

@ramkumarvcbe,did you open the best free cd dvd burning software link i posted earlier?


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 4, 2013)

@OP: u wont get premium features of paid apps such as Nero in Free ones.
I use BurnAware and its pretty good & free


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 4, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> @OP: u wont get premium features of paid apps such as Nero in Free ones.
> I use BurnAware and its pretty good & free



What is the use of premium features when you want only to burn DVD.Thats all.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 4, 2013)

bavusani said:


> What is the use of premium features when you want only to burn DVD.Thats all.


Use.
have u seen Nero's Ultra features?
to simply burn a DVD as free tool is more than enough


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Dec 4, 2013)

i just copy... paste  ..  and then finally burn in windows explorer itself


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 4, 2013)

I use Ashampoo Burning Studio 6 (free)

*www.ashampoo.com/en/usd/pin/0710/Burning_Software/Ashampoo-Burning-Studio-6

PS: Their website is down I think. Try getting the setup using filehippo.


----------



## aniket.cain (Dec 4, 2013)

I have been using PowerISO for quite some time now for burning data DVDs.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 5, 2013)

aniket.cain said:


> I have been using PowerISO for quite some time now for burning data DVDs.



This is also a good DVD burning software but I never uses it for burning but as a virtual drive only.


----------



## meetdilip (Dec 5, 2013)

I use Ashampoo Burning Studio 6. Enough for my needs though the interface look a bit old.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 5, 2013)

I used to use Nero but started using ImgBurn and then on its no turning back.I also use PowerISO. These 2 are simply amazing softwares without any much bloatware.


----------



## sksundram (Dec 5, 2013)

Why nobody suggested gburner or cdburnerxp yet. These are two fantastic piece of softwares and i am using both of them for a very long period. Small in size and fast burning of dvds or bds. I would  say go for gburner as for now. It is better than cdburnerxp in my experience and the best of all. 

*www.gburner.com
*cdburnerxp.se

P.S. : gburner is a very capable extractor of iso files and the likes.


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Dec 5, 2013)

Guys, I'm happy with the outcome of ImgBurn. Thanks to all, who've replied in this thread. 
@Admins, You can now close this thread as my issue is solved.


----------



## ramakanta (Feb 1, 2014)

any one experience about _cdburnerxp _???? suggest  ???


----------



## meetdilip (Feb 1, 2014)

ramakanta said:


> any one experience about _cdburnerxp _???? suggest  ???



I had tried it once on W7. Most of writing process were failure. Now using ImgBurn. Happy with it.


----------



## sksundram (Feb 1, 2014)

ramakanta said:


> any one experience about _cdburnerxp _???? suggest  ???



Try gburner. cdburnerxp is on the verge of decline.


----------



## ramakanta (Feb 2, 2014)

sksundram said:


> Try gburner. cdburnerxp is on the verge of decline.



ya, gBurner is  the most powerful burning tool than ImgBurn also simple interface than ImgBurn. and easy to use, like Nero 6 and 7 versions. thanks sksundram.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 2, 2014)

ramakanta said:


> any one experience about _cdburnerxp _???? suggest  ???


u can also try BurnAware its superb


----------



## ramakanta (Feb 2, 2014)

any other one experience about gburner ????



Zangetsu said:


> u can also try BurnAware its superb



which one I will try pro ,premium or free version  ???


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 2, 2014)

ramakanta said:


> which one I will try pro ,premium or free version  ???



Free version


----------



## ramakanta (Feb 3, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Free version



free version has no CD to CD copy ???


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 3, 2014)

ramakanta said:


> free version has no CD to CD copy ???



yeah its only in premium/pro versions
buy it if u want that feature else look in other Free burning tools


----------



## snap (Feb 3, 2014)

poweriso is a good all in one tool


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 3, 2014)

for simply burning images & data cd/dvd/boot disc i still use nero 7/8(unofficial micro versions not the bloated official version).works best & is free because i already got nero with with my lg dvd writer years ago(even in 2011 they bundled nero 7 with writer) & use its serial for this micro version.i think anyone who has bought a lg(& possibly other brand) dvd writer 2-3 years ago must have got nero 7/8 free with the drive.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 3, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> for simply burning images & data cd/dvd/boot disc i still use nero 7/8(unofficial micro versions not the bloated official version).works best & is free because i already got nero with with my lg dvd writer years ago(even in 2011 they bundled nero 7 with writer) & use its serial for this micro version.i think anyone who has bought a lg(& possibly other brand) dvd writer 2-3 years ago must have got nero 7/8 free with the drive.



Nero OEM is given in almost all DVD Writers


----------



## ramakanta (Feb 4, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> for simply burning images & data cd/dvd/boot disc i still use nero 7/8(unofficial micro versions not the bloated official version).works best & is free because i already got nero with with my lg dvd writer years ago(even in 2011 they bundled nero 7 with writer) & use its serial for this micro version.i think anyone who has bought a lg(& possibly other brand) dvd writer 2-3 years ago must have got nero 7/8 free with the drive.



when I want to download from this 





> Download Nero Micro v8.3.20.0 Build 1.20.1.1 - AfterDawn: Software downloads


 , there is a small exe file download , nearly 700to 8ookb. what I will do. I think it is virus.


----------



## meetdilip (Feb 4, 2014)

snap said:


> poweriso is a good all in one tool



Looks good, but paid. Any free alternatives available ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 4, 2014)

One thing to remember is that not all features are available in Free Versions
and even some needed features are only available in Paid Versions


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 4, 2014)

@ramakanta,you must be doing something wrong because it works fine on my system when downloading from afterdawn site.anyway use these links from the creator's site:
Nero 7 Lite : Updatepack.nl – Home of Nero Lite
Nero 8 Lite : Updatepack.nl – Home of Nero Lite


> Nero Micro is basically the same software as Nero Lite, intended for people who only want a full functional Nero Burning ROM version without any extra software like CoverDesigner and WaveEditor.


use serial from nero 7 or 8 oem you got free with your dvd writer.


----------



## Minion (Feb 4, 2014)

ramkumarvcbe said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I want to burn data into a DVD. I don't like to use huge DVD/CD writing softwares such as NERO, etc. Can you guys suggest me some softwares which comes at free of cost and compact also(say 10-20 MB of its file size) with full features/functionality offered by the commercial softwares?


Download Ashapoo burning studio 6 for free.It very light and great at doing job don't get nero it is resource hog crap.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 4, 2014)

^^only true for official bloated versions.try *nero 7 or nero 8 micro* which give you *rock solid nero burning engine without all the bloat.*


----------



## ramakanta (Feb 5, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> @ramakanta,you must be doing something wrong because it works fine on my system when downloading from afterdawn site.anyway use these links from the creator's site:
> Nero 7 Lite : Updatepack.nl – Home of Nero Lite
> Nero 8 Lite : Updatepack.nl – Home of Nero Lite
> 
> use serial from nero 7 or 8 oem you got free with your dvd writer.



what is the different between_ lite _and _Micro_  one has 31.5  MB and other has 19.9 MB ???


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2014)

snap said:


> poweriso is a good all in one tool



This i use.

No nonsense, mighty good.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 5, 2014)

already mentioned difference between lite & micro in quoted text in my previous post.


----------



## NITHINKMV (Feb 5, 2014)

Try burnaware . Itz much simple.


----------



## ramakanta (Feb 7, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> already mentioned difference between lite & micro in quoted text in my previous post.



I installed two of these , but show me invalid serial key ??? what I will do ???


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 7, 2014)

where did you get the key you are trying to use?different nero versions have different key.e.g.if you got nero 7 oem version with your dvd writer then you can use that key with nero 7 only.also why did you install 2 of these(assuming you meant lite & micro & not nero 7 & nero 8).


----------



## ramakanta (Feb 7, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> where did you get the key you are trying to use?different nero versions have different key.e.g.if you got nero 7 oem version with your dvd writer then you can use that key with nero 7 only.also why did you install 2 of these(assuming you meant lite & micro & not nero 7 & nero 8).



I have Nero 8 CD , but there is no CD key . ???


----------



## snap (Feb 7, 2014)

how about imgburn?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 7, 2014)

first install nero 8 from cd then follow steps in below link to find the serial no.
Nero - Tools & Utilities
after that uninstall nero 8 using Nero 8 CleanTool mentioned in step 2 of above link.now use this serial to install nero 8 lite or micro.


----------



## ramakanta (Feb 10, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> first install nero 8 from cd then follow steps in below link to find the serial no.
> Nero - Tools & Utilities
> after that uninstall nero 8 using Nero 8 CleanTool mentioned in step 2 of above link.now use this serial to install nero 8 lite or micro.



Thank you ,now all my problems solved  about Nero . !! Nero Micro works perfectly , Thanks again !!


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 10, 2014)

I too installed Nero micro.

Its  goood. Just the essential parts.


----------



## Prongs298 (Feb 10, 2014)

use infra recorder.


----------



## meetdilip (Feb 16, 2014)

snap said:


> how about imgburn?



Pretty decent for regular use.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2014)

I personally use Ashampoo Burning Studio (Free version).


----------

